# Hyatt Raising Fees



## tahoeJoe (Dec 5, 2011)

Recently I received an e-mail from Hyatt about: 

1) moving to electronic communication only
*and*
2) Raising fees for transactions by phone

Anyone else receive this e-mail? Any thoughts or comments about move?


----------



## mwwich (Dec 5, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> Recently I received an e-mail from Hyatt about:
> 
> 1) moving to electronic communication only
> *and*
> ...



Yep got that as well.  Going to cost more to talk to a person.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 5, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> Recently I received an e-mail from Hyatt about:
> 
> 1) moving to electronic communication only
> *and*
> ...



I am ok with both- totally ok with the move to electronic communication and semi-ok with the fee changes.  I would prefer to use the website to search and book and if it helps to control costs, I think it makes sense for Hyatt to encourage others to do the same.  I of course would rather there be NO fee changes ever, but that is unrealistic.  This is the most palatable way to go about it in my mind.

The only concern that I would have is that it is very cumbersome to set up exchange requests on line for multiple unit sizes and mulitple properties- for example, say you just wanted to request a ski resort, ski week, 1BR or studio.  It takes quite some time to enter this online- you must enter a completely new request for each unit size at each property you are requesting, entering your full data set (including credit card info) for each request.  I am typically doing this outside of normal business hours, so I just do it this way rather than make time to call during the day.  I did have it happen, however, that a unit came up online and did not match a request I had- if Hyatt pushes folks towards working through their website but glitches like this persist, they will wind up with some unhappy members.

I will miss talking to the Hyatt reps.  I don't call very frequently but when I do, they have been uniformly some of the most helpful and courteous I've had the pleasure of dealing with.

H


----------



## mwwich (Dec 5, 2011)

heathpack said:


> I will miss talking to the Hyatt reps.  I don't call very frequently but when I do, they have been uniformly some of the most helpful and courteous I've had the pleasure of dealing with.
> 
> H



I would agree, they know their system well (as they should) and really help me utilize everything to my advantage.  The Marriott folks could learn a bit from the Hyatt folks.  Marriott reps mean well, but their introduction of a points system has confused their own people over the past year.


----------

